# shooting



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Heard some locals talking about a father /son that was shot today by East Fork lake while turkey hunting.

No other details known

hope everyone is doing fine


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

https://www.cincinnati.com/story/ne...hile-hunting-east-fork-state-park/3539045002/


----------



## flyinghappy (Jun 26, 2017)

Saw a story on it on WHIO. Seems they were shot with a shotgun and went to the hospital for non-life threatening injuries thankfully. I'd post the link, but don't have the abillity yet.

Edit:

Beat to it I guess.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Dang ! Could that news site(cinti.com) have any more convoluted pop ups and distractions? And they wonder why revenue is dropping for news sites...


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

they fled the scene after shooting the father and son...wow. That is going to look fantastic in court...


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

The miscreant has a long history of fish and game violations among other things...


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I heard from a native that it wasn't an accidental shooting. I guess the shooter thinks the father/son duo were in "his" spot on public land. If that's true, it will be difficult and/or expensive for his parents to get him out of this one...


----------

